# I Need UPC Barcode numbers and pics on your Cure Packages



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 24, 2011)

OK Guys and Gals,,  I need to get the bar code numbers on packages of cure (TQ, Cure #1 and the others...   My buddy at Publix says he can order the same packages threw Publix If I can get the actual bar code number of the package..  If you could take a close up picture of the label that would be greatly appreciated as well.. 

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## garyinmd (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is the TQ.














Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## michael ark (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is the sugar cure.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 24, 2011)

DQ cure #1 didn't have a barcode. DQ cure #2 does but no ISBN number.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good deal so far guys...  still need others 

Thanks


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 25, 2011)

Thats getting the word ....or bar code out ......WTG


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 25, 2011)

nepas said:


> Thats getting the word ....or bar code out ......WTG



Thanks Nepa...   do you by any chance have the DQ Cure #1 ?  thats the 1 I'm kinda looking for most


----------



## venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Wish I could help.

I put my cure #1 in a jar and no longer have the code. I use TQ in some applications for Cure #2.

Come on guys, somebody must have a bar code out there for Cure #1 and Cure #2?

Bump!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 25, 2011)

That's all that's on the package, no bar codes.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## dougmays (Dec 27, 2011)

hey keith - i called my publix and just told them Morton Tender Quick...and they ordered it.  no barcode needed


----------

